# Got goodies coming!



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Got the Eibach prokit and Stillen front lip ordered and getting shipped today from Alex !  I cant wait to see it with them on the car w/ my rims!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Got the Eibach prokit and Stillen front lip ordered and getting shipped today from Alex !  I cant wait to see it with them on the car w/ my rims!!! *


Congrats!

Be sure to get four wheel alignment!


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yup 4 sure on the alignment

I think I might be done with mods now?? What else do I have to do now? Just drive I guess


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

UDP, Transmission Valve body, rear sway bar, cross drilled or slotted rotors, steel braided brake lines...


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I got like 50,ooo miles of warranty left, I do want front STB


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Not really into doing anything to the brakes until I actually need them. Cross drilled rotors are sweet. I put them on my cutlass


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Got goodies coming!*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Congrats!
> 
> Be sure to get four wheel alignment! *


...and camber bolts for the front.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Got goodies coming!*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *...and camber bolts for the front. *


Did you get these? I was able to get my alignment into spec with the pro-kits. Did the sportlines give you trouble?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Got goodies coming!*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Did you get these? I was able to get my alignment into spec with the pro-kits. Did the sportlines give you trouble? *


Yes, my mechanic/friend gave me a set for free (hook-up). He 
said that without them it was impossible to adjust the camber
on the fronts.

Anyways, 'no' the Sportlines didn't give me any trouble with
alignment. Because they're lower than the Pro-Kits, I got
my alignment done twice. Once, the day after I got it 
lowered and secondly, a month later after the car "settled."

The beauty of having your car aligned at Sears is that they'll
re-align it XXX amount of times for free within 6 months of the
initial alignment. You could take it in there every week if you
wanted to!


----------

